# Martial Training Shoes for Wide Feet???



## Paul Borst (Mar 10, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could make a recommendation on a brand of martial art training shoes suitable for wide feet.   I have a EE width and own a pair of Discipline shoes which are too tight.   Most of the brand's I've look at on the web, e.g. Tiger Claw, Adidas, appear to be only made in medium width.   I've googled using multiple queries without success.   Does anyone have any suggestions or experience.   Thanks. 

Paul


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2009)

If you find any let me know.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2009)

My feet are sort of odd sized, different widths so I struggle with finding proper shoes as well.

I find that New Balance has a good selection of cross trainers.  They come in a variety of widths, and I prefer the cushioning and support that the crosstrainers have, over the typical martial arts shoes.  I think in the long run, you are risking injury to your feet by using the martial arts shoes because they often lack cushioning and good arch support.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 10, 2009)

Try these... they're a German brand... 

http://www.kwon.com/kwon/shop_artikeldetails.asp?kid=5,291&agnr=60800


----------



## Paul Borst (Apr 3, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> If you find any let me know.




I wanted to briefly follow up about what seems to have worked pretty well.  First, if you have wide feet, try ordering half a size larger than you usually do.  The toe box and critical area (ball of the foot to the pad under your little toe, i.e. widest part of your foot) are a smidge larger than your usual size.  and the length doesn't create any problems.   Second, instead of lace up, look for pull on varieties with elastic bands in the upper (see my Discipline purchase below).    Both of these strategies should make good.   Regrettably, I never did find a maker who made martial art shoes in a double EE.    Anyway,  

I actually bought two different pairs for comparison and like them both.  

1.  Discipline    These are inexpensive and light (under $30).  They feel secure on your feet but the elastic band in place of the lacing is a real plus for wide feet.   Here is the url if you want to go this route (again, recommend going half a size up).  http://www.karatedepot.com/cl-sh-12.html







2.    Revgear Bushidos   Lace up,  black and red,  half a size up.  

These are excellent shoes.  Materials are solid.   Fit is excellent as is customer service.   I plan to trade off between these and the Disciplines.  But for those of us who were EEs.   I think this could work.     Url for this brand is http://www.revgear.com/product/121/shoes

Finally a general comment about why make the investment in the first place instead cross trainers.   two reasons.  1.  Crosstrainers may be harder on the mat, esp. when pivoting on kicks (roundhouse).  the shoes above are more like barefeet (if you like training in barefeet, that's cool) in that the pivot point is smooth.  
which leads me to 2.   kicking is easier.   Shoes are lighter, and less expensive.  If you are wearing your cross trainers outside now (as I do), your instructor won't let you get them near the mat.    Hope this helps.  Best. 

Paul


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 4, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> My feet are sort of odd sized, different widths so I struggle with finding proper shoes as well.
> 
> I find that New Balance has a good selection of cross trainers.  They come in a variety of widths, and I prefer the cushioning and support that the crosstrainers have, over the typical martial arts shoes.  I think in the long run, you are risking injury to your feet by using the martial arts shoes because they often lack cushioning and good arch support.


I'll second this.  My feet are weirdly proportioned -- and New Balance are the best fitting shoes I've found.  They hold up well, and are comfortable.  I prefer crosstrainers for martial arts.

Second choice are wrestling shoes -- but I have a hard time finding a pair that I'm not "slipping" over the edge of the sole sometimes.  But if you shop carefully, they usually hold up well, and are good for training.

Most of the "real" martial arts shoes I've looked at or tried were just cheap.  I got one pair as a $10 fire sale... they've become convenient slippers for quick runs outside when it's cold or wet.

EDIT TO ADD:

Regarding the mats and training areas... You do have to play by the rules of the facility.  If it's bare foot, tabi, no "outside shoes" or whatever...  But, I strongly prefer to train in shoes much like what I wear... and I wear the cross trainers for day to day shoes.  You can always get a dedicated pair for class...


----------



## SapphireStar (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been looking for wider width shoes as well and cannot find any for martial arts.  I've looked at dance/cheerleader type shoes.  I seriously do not think MA shoes are made for wider feet - men or women.  Someone on another thread here suggested indoor soccer shoes, which I might look at.

I have been wearing yoga sox, with the rubber tread on the bottoms and that works well for me on mats or hardwood floor.  http://www.gaiam.com/product/yoga-studio/yoga-props/other-yoga-props-equipment/no+slip+yoga+socks.do

There's also something that seems fairly new(?), "fight socks" that I may try later on:  http://www.budovideos.com/shop/customer/product.php?productid=28480 or http://dragonimpact.com/biz/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=144_295_310&products_id=1599

I can't use the "half size up" trick to get more width because I have arthritis in the first MTP joint and cannot tolerate any pressure at that part of my foot.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 9, 2010)

I've got wide feet, and RingStars fit me fine.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2010)

Well now I can find wide shoes....but none appear to be size 14


----------



## SapphireStar (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, Stacy.  I'll look at the RingStars, see if I can find them around here.  I've got to try things on, I can't just order "wide" off line or catalogs and trust their description.

For the guys looking for wider shoes, check these out below.

I'm really wanting to try these trippy-looking Vibram FiveFingers shoes. 
http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/products_classic_f.cfm

I think they look just ultimately cool, especially in the lavender color, which will be cute with a black uniform.   Yeh, I got a "thing" for purple. :uhyeah:

Might also get the dark purple later on this fall for everyday wear out and about...
http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/products_performa_f.cfm


----------

